# LaserWriter 300



## banjo_boy (Sep 9, 2002)

I have had a Personal LaserWriter 300 since 1994 and has been great for me. I got a 733 last year and just recently thought, "Why not try hooking it up." So, I got a Keyspan Serial adapter and loaded all the needed software. Restart and IT SAW IT AND RECOGNIZED IT. I was loving life! However, I try to print, a little window pops up saying,"The printer must be off. Make sure it's on." I tried everything I could this past weekend. Nothing worked.

Anyone have any advice beside get rid of it.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 13, 2002)

What OS are you using?  In OS 9, if you select Laserwriter 8, I bet it will work.


----------



## banjo_boy (Sep 13, 2002)

I am running 9 right now, so I will try that. I just put 10.2 on my work machine and I am lovin' it.

Thanks Baby Chick


----------



## banjo_boy (Sep 16, 2002)

Laserwriter 8 will not even talk to my printer. This is sucking badly.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 19, 2002)

Let me see if I got the vision correct. You have the Laserwriter connected with an adaptor to a USB port. The printer is on and loaded with paper and toner cartridge.  You tried Laserwriter 8 and it won't work. You tired Laserwriter 300 and it won't work.  

Does the Laserwriter print out a test page?  It could be that the printer is just not working.  
Did you try connecting it to the computer direct rather than a hub?


----------



## banjo_boy (Sep 19, 2002)

The printer is not hooked up to a hub or a network. It is hooking up directly to my computer through a Keyspan USB adapter. My computer sees it. The Keyspan Control Panel sees it. When I print it gives me a "Computer can't see printer. Is it on? Is the tray full?" Printer is on and loaded. It never has given me any test sheets as long as I have owned it (which was since it was brand new).


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 20, 2002)

When you say the computer see's it, do you mean that it is in the chooser and you can select it and the port?  

Do you have AppleTalk inactive?  

What could be the problem is that there is no printer description for that model in the Extensions>Printer Descriptions folder.  You may need to use the Laserwriter 320 or 360 for it to work.  You should be able to find the driver on Apple's web site under older systems.  

I aquired an Apple Color 2400  but the only driver that it now works with is the 2500.


----------



## banjo_boy (Sep 23, 2002)

That sounds good. I will try that one tonight and tell you the results tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------

